# Got a nice Tom this AM



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

22 lbs, beard right at 10 inches.
I am very fortunate to have finally got some prime private property to hunt in SE ohio. I absolutely tip my hat to anyone who regularly bags a bird on Ohio public land. I tried several years with no birds.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations very nice bird.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice bird. What kind of red dot are you using?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bushnell first strike. Second one I’ve owned. The first one quit holding zero after I shot some 3 1/2 inch shells.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> Bushnell first strike. Second one I’ve owned. The first one quit holding zero after I shot some 3 1/2 inch shells.


I am due for a new red dot so I figured that I would ask. Eyes are not what they used to be.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice bird Harry.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

That is a nice bird it surprises me about the first strike though i just have a cheap bushnell trophy red dot on my 870 and its held up for three years so far and thats all i shoot is 31/2 s and its still holding true.My 63 year old eyes doesnt work very well with rifled sights anymore.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

The trophy scopes are known to be very rugged, hold up to heavy recoil and come with lifetime warranty. I just prefer the small reflex type red dot for my turkey gun. Although not as durable. 
I called Bushnell when my 1st First Strike failed. The rep admitted some issues with earlier made First Strikes. Said they had improved and resolved it. For around $200 the Burris Fast Fire 3 gets great reviews. It costs a little more, but probably a better choice for heavy recoil.
Thanks for all the congrats on my bird


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

i looked at the burris 200$ was more than i wanted to spend on it if i remember right gander mountain had the trophy on sale for 85$ its all i need again congrats on the bird


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Really nice tom. Congratulations.


----------

